# Hạ thổ chum sành là gì? Vai trò của nó?



## gomsubaokhanh (21/1/22)

Rượu hạ thổ vẫn được người Việt ca ngợi như thức uống tuyệt vời, không những thơm ngon mà còn an toàn cho sức khỏe. Vậy tại sao nên hạ thổ rượu trước khi uống và các cách hạ thổ rượu bạn đã biết chưa?


Lý do nên hạ thổ rượu trước khi uống
Hạ thổ rượu giúp cho chất hữu cơ trong rượu ít bị phân hủy bởi vi khuẩn và oxy hóa

Khi bảo quản rượu trên mặt đất dù với điều kiện tốt nhất thì không thể tốt bằng việc đem chôn trong lòng đất – đây là môi trường hiếm khí làm cho lượng vi khuẩn thiếu khí, làm chậm hoặc tiêu diệt quá trình phát triển của vi khuẩn. Đặc biệt, khi đem rượu chôn xuống lòng đất sẽ hạn chế sự phân hủy chất hữu cơ bởi vi khuẩn trong rượu .






Tránh được các tác động của nhiệt độ cao

Nhiệt độ cũng là một yếu tố ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến rượu, đặc biệt là với khí hậu thời tiết gió mùa ẩm của Việt Nam. Vì vậy, việc chôn rượu trong lòng đất sẽ giúp cho rượu được hấp thu tốt nhất nguồn địa nhiệt. Chính nguồn địa nhiệt này sẽ làm rượu ngẫu hơn và nhiệt độ cũng ổn định hơn nhiều khi bảo quản trên mặt đất.

Ảnh hưởng mang tính tâm linh

Các chuyên gia giới phong thủy cho rằng, khi chôn sâu hũ rượu trong đất, rượu sẽ được hấp thụ một lượng lớn nguồn năng lượng hữu ích từ trong lòng trái đất. Khi con người uống rượu đó đồng nghĩa với việc gián tiếp hấp thụ các nguồn năng lượng của đất trời.

Tuy nhiên, bạn cần lưu ý, điều này còn phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào vị trí đặt hũ rượu. Theo tâm linh, sẽ rất không tốt nếu bạn vô tình đặt phải những vị trí có tia đất xấu. Điều đó sẽ làm cho rượu trở nên độc hại ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến sức khỏe của người dùng.

Các cách hạ thổ rượu mang lại ý nghĩa phong thủy

Rượu sau khi nấu, sẽ tiến hành qua xử lý bằng máy lọc rượu để giải phóng bớt các độc tố tự nhiên trong rượu như andehit, methanol…sau đó cho vào chum sành và tiến hành hạ thổ .
Tiếp theo, đào 1 cái hố có độ sâu cao tới miệng cái chum hoặc cái sành. Sau đó, kê 2 viên gạch dưới hố, tiếp tục cho chum rượu vào và bọc kín miệng bằng giấy bạc hoặc túi nilon tránh bụi bẩn vào.


>>> Xem thêm: Tại sao nên hạ thổ rượu trước khi uống? Cách hạ thổ rượu mang lại ý nghĩa phong thủy


----------

